# Lighting



## blueskulli (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, i dont have hedgehog yet but will be in jan. my house is dark most of the time.. i Have lamp but dont put out much light .. hedgie will be in Aqurium 29G would a strip of LEDS on rim on top of tank work? something like

http://trinorthlighting.com/Store/index ... anguage=en


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

First off, aquariums don't make good hedgie housing because they don't provide adequate ventilation, 29G isn't going to be big enough, and they are really heavy to have to clean out. So consider getting something else for your future hedgie. You can use a lamp and just get a bulb with higher wattage.


----------



## blueskulli (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for your Thoughts...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Squiggy - think about getting something different to house your new pet. There's a ton of examples in the Housing forum, under the cage examples thread.  The LED lights would probably be fine as well, but you can get a simple clamp lamp or desk lamp from Walmart or a hardware or pet store and get the right wattage bulb for it (probably 60 watts) and put it near the hedgehog's cage. That should be plenty to help keep hibernation attempts away. If you want, a lot of people like to get timers to plug the lights into too! That way you can set a regular light schedule without having to worry about forgetting to turn it on or off.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

A C&C is the easiest, lightest, and most cost-effective cage that you can have for a hog. For a regular light, I just use my office light hooked up to a timer.


----------



## blueskulli (Jul 7, 2012)

Ic, I thought about timer.. And i am still looking I have the aqurium i see people use it.. i was worried that those super pet cages would work, or .. i see the cc cages but Those are all way to big.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

A hedgehog needs at least 4 sq. ft of space to live. Think about it, they have the wheel and the hut, then they need room to run around and for food and water bowls. Just because you see people using aquariums does not mean that they are good to use.


----------

